# Reputable venomous suppliers



## dizdesigns (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest any reputable venomous snake suppliers in the u.k or Europe please..?

Thanks


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dizdesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest any reputable venomous snake suppliers in the u.k or Europe please..?
> 
> Thanks


Depends what you are after, there are quite a few private breeeders and a good few decent stockists.

you will need to supply a copy of your DWA licence!


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

I've used Laurie @ Select Reptiles several times, always quality animals and great guy aswell.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> I've used Laurie @ Select Reptiles several times, always quality animals and great guy aswell.


Boiga aren't DWA! Atleast that's what I thought I sold you... Now I come to think about it I am missing a couple of Cobras... :whistling2:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

you could try ty milsom at cotswold reptile center

link

http://www.cotswoldreptile.co.uk/


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

try glidergirl on this forum her partner normally has quite a few for sale


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> Boiga aren't DWA! Atleast that's what I thought I sold you... Now I come to think about it I am missing a couple of Cobras... :whistling2:


Last time I plug you!:Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyway, the cobra's live in a shoe box under my christmas tree.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> Last time I plug you!:Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyway, the cobra's live in a shoe box under my christmas tree.


That is NOT how I keep mine.

I don't bother with the shoe box 

On a serious note currently the only DWAL species I have available are Naja siamensis. A few species are breeding this year though so babies on the way soon fingers crossed.

Laurie


----------



## dizdesigns (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks guys!!!


----------

